# Custom



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

Price???? How Low??

And range?


----------



## fatguy (Nov 13, 2009)

crashnfool said:


> Price???? How Low??
> 
> And range?


 
Hi Crash,

Price for one custom steel frame is 675 $ + transport.

Frame size iz 19, but angles are custom, fork and susspension are at your free choice 
( We use FOX 40 RC2, and FOX air 160 mm in the back).

What are you looking for ?

I suggest that you send me the desired dimensions for the begining.

Basicaly, everything is custom and possible.


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

fatguy said:


> Hi Crash,
> 
> Price for one custom steel frame is 675 $ + transport.
> 
> ...


let me work on that and I'll get back to you with the specs sometime this week hopefully!!!


----------

